# Query related to Dependent visa and Living in Singapore



## kdeeps (Mar 19, 2015)

I am having more than 8 years of experience in ERP like SAP or Oracle. I have an offer from Singapore. Salary offered is S$4600 per month and total compensation for the year is S$75K including bonus and other benefits like medical. 

But it is excluded house rent+relocation expense and airfare. So is it a good deal for the decent living in Singapore and how much I can save per month?

I know the house rent is more there. I prefer a single bedroom and not interested in sharing. 

Initially I am planning to travel with my family (wife and one kid). I do not have dependent visa for my family but planning to take a tourist visa for them. 


what would be the cost for tourist visa and how much time it takes to get one.?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

A tourist visa means they have to return home. They would need DPs to stay in Singapore.

Are you asking about the lifestyle a S$75K annual gross income would support in Singapore for a single adult (you) or for a family of three? What "other benefits" are there? Is the medical coverage for your entire household, and is it adequate? How old is your child? School age, so requiring education in Singapore?


----------



## kdeeps (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi BBCWeather. Thank you so much for your reply. 

My wife doing her PG in India so they won't be in Singapore for more than 2 months. So I thought of applying for a tourist visa now and later I can go for DP pass. I will be living alone there for first year and my family would be coming next year. So not worried about the school fee now. So My question was S$75K annual salary is enough for family of three? 

Other benefits including bonus, medical insurance and outpatient bills (need to double check about outpatient bills). How is the medical policies in Singapore. If the company ready to give it then is it for only myself or entire family?


----------



## kdeeps (Mar 19, 2015)

BBCWatcher* it was a typo mistake. Thank you


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kdeeps said:


> Hi BBCWeather. Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> My wife doing her PG in India so they won't be in Singapore for more than 2 months. So I thought of applying for a tourist visa now and later I can go for DP pass. I will be living alone there for first year and my family would be coming next year. So not worried about the school fee now. So My question was S$75K annual salary is enough for family of three?
> 
> Other benefits including bonus, medical insurance and outpatient bills (need to double check about outpatient bills). How is the medical policies in Singapore. If the company ready to give it then is it for only myself or entire family?


Most companies include some form of outpatient treatment and subsidized surgical cover. And majority have no obligation to cover your family so they will only cover you

If you are sourced via a consultant they may save a few $ and not get you even basic cover ... that's my 2 cents worth opinion 

Back to your salary I feel it's on the low side as 75$ gross may include a lot of performance based pay, unless the contract states 75k ..

If you find that's good enough it's fine but don't expect to have a whole apartment for yourself and save money also


----------



## kdeeps (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you Simonsays. 

I had been contacted through consultant but it is in direct payroll with the company. I got a breakup of the offer which is 55200$ is basic and 19800$ is variable (based on performance). So that means I would be getting 4600$ as monthly salary. I am looking for a single room but not sharing basis. Can I save some money after all my expenses. What you say.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Single room units (not shared) are rare and expensive in Singapore - you'd basically pay the same as for a 2-bedroom unit (S$2000-2500/month). Most people in your situation would rent a sublet room (for around S$1000/month). Other daily expenses will be around S$600-1000/month for a single person (more if you smoke, drink or want a car) - luxuries and home trips not included. Thus you will be able to save some if you are careful.
As a family of three, you'd need a rental budget of at least S$2500-3000/month, daily expenses of S$600/month per person and school fees of S$1500-3000/month. Then your salary is probably not enough (it is also far less than the average Singapore household income of S$8000/month).


----------



## kdeeps (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank Beppi. It is clear now. Actually what is this sublet concept. Is it sharing basis?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, you rent a room in a shared flat. Many people do this in Singapore, due to the high rents and lack of small units (1-bedroom or studio).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> Yes, you rent a room in a shared flat. Many people do this in Singapore, due to the high rents and lack of small units (1-bedroom or studio).


and of late, HDB has been cracking down on unauthorised sublets, as sublets are also now coming under the foreigner quota ..

http://services2.hdb.gov.sg/webapp/BR12AWSublettingQuota/



kdeeps said:


> Thank you Simonsays.
> 
> I had been contacted through consultant but it is in direct payroll with the company. I got a breakup of the offer which is 55200$ is basic and 19800$ is variable (based on performance). So that means I would be getting 4600$ as monthly salary. I am looking for a single room but not sharing basis. Can I save some money after all my expenses. What you say.


Ok, in your case, if your end employer is a reputed company, you will still get basic + variable, on a monthly basis, the variable component having been introduced about 10 years ago, during SARS or AFC (can't recall) for employers to have the option of lowering employee pay if they need to control costs.

So if the variable is 'variable' in Singapore terms, and mentioned, then your pay is about 6,200 per month

Bonus and all excluded I presume, and bonus and incentives are really subjective and may or may not be paid, based on how the company performs, how your supervisor appraises you .. and more .. 

So starting off, I would say, bite the bullet, take a common room - i.e room with a shared toilet, hoping the co-tenants are not tenants from hell, which is cheaper, at about 800 to 900 $ a month

Or go for a master room, again, hoping the other tenants are not hellish tenants, for 1,200 or so .. 

above numbers may be + or - .

if you take a 2 bedroom apartment, for privacy

PS, most leases are for 1 year, rarely less, so if you decide to take a master room and find that the employer will pay the additional allowances end of the year, it may not be bad, vs taking a whole apartment and finding out that your employer will pay less than what you expected

On top of it, some employers add a 15% to your basic pay - being the CPF contribution budgeted for SC/PR, if you are a EP holder. Just pray your employer is one of them


----------



## kdeeps (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you Simonsays...

The total package includes bonus. So I think there is no additional income other than the package. I dont prefer to go for a shared room or single room with common toilet. Bcz it is quite natural that they are strangers to me as well as dont know their background. Is it very difficult to get a room with attached bath room facility in Singapore


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kdeeps said:


> Thank you Simonsays...
> 
> The total package includes bonus. So I think there is no additional income other than the package. I dont prefer to go for a shared room or single room with common toilet. Bcz it is quite natural that they are strangers to me as well as dont know their background. Is it very difficult to get a room with attached bath room facility in Singapore


I meant to say, the variable maybe following the Singapore MOM recommended variable pay - i.e. paid every month with your fixed pay !

And should I ask, have you been to Singapore before ??

With sky high rental, if you want privacy, put aside 2,500 plus plus, for a whole apartment, 2 bedroom unit !

As for privacy, well, it is a trade off, if you can find a good master room (bedroom with attached toilet) you are good to go .. 

Master rooms are limited, as most apartments have 1 master room and 2 common room, mostly the landlord or main tenant staying in the master room

Though you can still look and find, you just need patience !


----------



## kdeeps (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you Simonsays..

My total package includes bonus and no other extra income at the end of the year. I dont prefer a room with sharing. bcz they are strangers and does not have their backgrounds. so I prefer a single room with attached bathroom. Is it very difficult to get a room like that in Singapore?


----------



## kdeeps (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh sorry I didnt see your reply. Please ignore my last comment.....


----------



## kdeeps (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you. I never been to Singapore. If variable is also an extra in a month means I hope it is a decent salary. But I am not sure about that whether it is paid monthly or at the end of the year. Let see if I get a master room. If it is master room then what will be the rent?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kdeeps said:


> Thank you. I never been to Singapore. If variable is also an extra in a month means I hope it is a decent salary. But I am not sure about that whether it is paid monthly or at the end of the year. Let see if I get a master room. If it is master room then what will be the rent?


if Variable in your case is referring to MVC (do some read up on MVC - http://www.sbf.org.sg/public/tradebiz/bizupdates/mvc.jsp) then it must be paid monthly, not at the end of the year or end of contract

As for master bed room, this was mentioned a few times, do some look up


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sbsgroupsg said:


> Hello kdeeps,
> 
> Almost all your queries have been answered; however, I would like to indulge into one untouched question.
> 
> ...


ICA says the visa fee is 30 $ !

https://save.ica.gov.sg/save-public/resources/pdf/userManual/SAVE_UserManual_TA_Ind_Release.pdf

You should stop trying to promote your business here !!! Or so I think !


----------

